
ECS (entity-component-system) back and forth, part 2: insights – groups - skypjack
https://skypjack.github.io/2019-03-21-ecs-baf-part-2-insights/
======
skypjack
With this post I wanted to go into details on the grouping functionalities
that can be implemented with sparse sets. This is something I have been asked
about since I published the last part of the series and I think it can help to
better understand how EnTT works under the hood.

I hope the post can find the interest of many.

